# Game of Thrones / ASoIaF - USE SPOILER TAG!!



## ico (Jun 3, 2014)

Valar Morghulis.


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

It's just Game of Thrones...Why add "A"



Spoiler



p.s. You closed off topic thread...BAD MOD


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 3, 2014)

Its meant to be A Game of Thrones.. That is how the book titles are writen..
No book discussion is a bummer, you people should try reading first before watching..


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

Spoiler



Just watched the first episode, last part was sad. :'(


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 3, 2014)

I didn't start it yet. Should i start GoT or Breaking Bad first?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 3, 2014)

Game of Thrones >>>>>>>>>>>>> Breaking Bad
Breaking Bad is good but nothing like Game of Thrones


----------



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2014)

I should watch it for the "Plot"


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Its meant to be A Game of Thrones.. That is how the book titles are writen..
> No book discussion is a bummer, you people should try reading first before watching..


yea, even I've read the books. But most people are show watchers anyway.

Fixed the 'A' as the TV series has no 'A'.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok. Will start as soonas exams are over


----------



## SunE (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a feeling that this won't be such a nice thread for people who haven't watched all the episodes till now.



Spoiler



Anyways man s04e08 had a very twisted ending. The ep started off as a bit boring but later turned out to be one of the most interesting ones. Sansa saving Baelish and then the fight. Just too good.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 3, 2014)

You should see the expressions on Tyrion Lannister's face when 



Spoiler



When oberyn was turned into a pumpkin. It was like as if he was to be sentenced to death in real life. 

And he must be saying "wear an effing helmet."



These two people were gems of the show when it came to acting.


----------



## rst (Jun 3, 2014)

Its the best TV show

Just watched S04 E08

*All men must die*


----------



## tech0freak0 (Jun 3, 2014)

Spoiler



I don't think tyrion will die, bcoz at the end of battle both opponents died


Tyrion our favorite Lannister

And Now 2 eps left, they gonna be epic


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2014)

Tyrion is the Best character throughout the series.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 3, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nah , Tyrion is sentenced to death by Tywin , ( the Mountain is not dead yet , and anyhow Oberyn was killed first ). He has to die ,


Plus you know how evil the directors are....

- - - Updated - - -

Although , I must say the title is totally justified . "All men must die."

I used to like Danareys/Mother Of Dragon's role , but after last episode , I just started feeling bad about it,


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 4, 2014)

^Why ? What she did was totally justified, I believe.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2014)

Spoiler



Jorah was spying on her. Exiling him was justified I guess.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 4, 2014)

^Please use spoiler as many wouldn't have seen the E08 till now.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Please use spoiler as many wouldn't have seen the E08 till now.



My bad. Fixed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2014)

Please allow the book discussion too but inside spoiler caps labelled [book]

there is no other place to discuss GoT in TDF other than this


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Please allow the book discussion too but inside spoiler caps labelled [book]
> 
> there is no other place to discuss GoT in TDF other than this



Not even 1% of people have read the books, and rest 99% are here, so no.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 4, 2014)

Infact book discussion makes a lot of revealing here for all show watchers here.

Its not a good idea to be discussing the books here as the thread will surely be a spoiler for all of us.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Please allow the book discussion too but inside spoiler caps labelled [book]
> 
> there is no other place to discuss GoT in TDF other than this



why not create another thread for that purpose??

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i just stopped expecting. but, if 



Spoiler



Tyrion dies,


 it wont be much interesting to watch GoT


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 4, 2014)

^I don't think so. That's what we all thought when Ned Stark was killed, when red wedding happened, but Ser Martin knows very well to put things into perspective. So just wait and watch. 

PS: The last episode is supposedly much about whitewalkers  Also, the last book is all about them (afaik).


----------



## tech0freak0 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not directors its George R.R Martin.



Spoiler



And Danareys act was justified, at least Jorah was not executed


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 4, 2014)

The mother of dragons


Spoiler



was thoughtful and infact pardoned Jorah by not sentencing him to death for his treachery. He deserved it partially but he has done good to save his khaleesi couple of times and I think that had saved his life


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 4, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I don't think so. That's what we all thought when Ned Stark was killed, when red wedding happened, but Ser Martin knows very well to put things into perspective. So just wait and watch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



when ned stark was killed, i never had the feeling that the series would become uninteresting. but yeah, Ser Martin has indeed proved to be the master of twists. 

PS: put that last part in spoilers. :\

btw, on that last episode, 



Spoiler



do you think The Mountain died too?? coz if he did, then Tyrion's death sentence...



- - - Updated - - -



tech0freak0 said:


> Its not directors its George R.R Martin.



   ..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 4, 2014)

Epic spoiler


Spoiler



Tyrion hasn't died yet


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 4, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Epic spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


A lannister always pays his debts.....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> PS: put that last part in spoilers. :\



I didn't reveal anything. Actually that's what I perceived from the "title" of the last episode. (sounds weird, but that's it; that was just my guess)



anirbandd said:


> btw, on that last episode,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I guess you meant "Tywin", not Tyrion. Is that so ? And even if Mountain died, he was not the latter one, so you see, why the death sentence for Tyrion


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 4, 2014)

Sir jorah fought so much for MOD ,



Spoiler



I think somewhere there is a huge conspiracy to get him trapped or maybe I am missing on to something.

And Danareys acted sort of violently by threatening to get him beheaded.

I liked the character of sir jorah though. He seemed liked a wise man.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 4, 2014)

that jorah dude turned out be a creepy guy coz of his love for...
sh1t... was in such a massive friend zone all the while.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 4, 2014)

Even if tyrion dies (everyone will die someday ), I would say he was and is the unsung king of all the seven kingdoms. He lived the royal life by doing what he liked and always thought he had a better head (though large in size for his small form factor) than the most he had been acquinted with and did pull off some life savers for himself and the kingslanding.

An imp, a hated son, a lannister with no friends, the man who lived the life the way he wants, a @#$re lover, a drunkard and yet the best of the character GOT could offer. Hail Imp!! Today or tommorrow, your death will not be forgotten


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh well that dude is now rightly known as  Ser Friendzone all across the Internet.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 4, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Even if tyrion dies (everyone will die someday ), I would say he was and is the unsung king of all the seven kingdoms. He lived the royal life by doing what he liked and always thought he had a better head (though large in size for his small form factor) than the most he had been acquinted with and did pull off some life savers for himself and the kingslanding.
> 
> An imp, a hated son, a lannister with no friends, the man who lived the life the way he wants, a @#$re lover, a drunkard and yet the best of the character GOT could offer. Hail Imp!! Today or tommorrow, your death will not be forgotten


I second this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2014)

The TV daenerys has been portrayed too weak, and i dislike her overacting 
IMO if anyone should rule the iron throne, it should be Stannis.. without Melissandre ofcourse

- - - Updated - - -

Also, the Oberyn part when he screamed 
YOU RAPED HER, YOU MURDERED HER, YOU KILLED HER CHILDREN.. was extremely well done, man I love that guy's accent


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 4, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you meant "Tywin", not Tyrion. Is that so ? And even if Mountain died, he was not the latter one, so you see, why the death sentence for Tyrion



i meant Tyrion, the Imp. 

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> Sir jorah fought so much for MOD ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 to that bolded part.. 


Spoiler



he does mention about some conspiracy when he is showed the letter..



- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> that jorah dude turned out be a creepy guy coz of his love for...
> sh1t... was in such a massive friend zone all the while.



hmm.. maybe he meant love as a mentor/friend??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2014)

^No, that was genuine love as in love..
Daenerys reminded him of his ex wife or something
creepy


----------



## SunE (Jun 4, 2014)

Sir Jorrah Mormont of house Friendzone, first of his name


----------



## ratul (Jun 5, 2014)

Guys what about sam, one of the very few guys who actually friendzoned a girl..  (Even if he is swore by night watch's oath, two words: Jon Ygritte.. )

And the last episode was epic, arya's laugh was epic and too ironic.. 


Spoiler



The moment the head was crushed, just epic, like a watermelon busted with bare hands, cool effects..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2014)

ratul said:


> Guys what about sam, one of the very few guys who actually friendzoned a girl..  (Even if he is swore by night watch's oath, two words: Jon Ygritte.. )
> 
> And the last episode was epic, arya's laugh was epic and too ironic..
> 
> ...


cool effects ? I cant rewatch the epic fight just because i would chance upon that scene.. damn you directors..


----------



## ratul (Jun 5, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> cool effects ? I cant rewatch the epic fight just because i would chance upon that scene.. damn you directors..





Spoiler



Well, that's bound to happen if you encounter a 8ft 500lb mountain, a viper tried to conquer the mountain, well, fell off the top and looked like this:


Spoiler



*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/02/article-2645807-1E65555C00000578-585_634x504.jpg
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/03/article-2646687-1E6555C600000578-708_634x361.jpg


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2014)

and people said "WE DON'T NEED A SEPARATE THREAD FOR GoT. WE ALREADY HAVE TV SHOWS THREAD." 

one question...



Spoiler



Was it revealed why the whores didn't take money from Podrick?

Would be interesting to know.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 5, 2014)

GoT demands its own thread. 

Those people be shtupeed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2014)

ico said:


> and people said "WE DON'T NEED A SEPARATE THREAD FOR GoT. WE ALREADY HAVE TV SHOWS THREAD."
> 
> one question...
> 
> ...


Im not sure, it wasnt even mentioned in the books even.. Possibly a TV show only thing

- - - Updated - - -



ratul said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats NSFW worthy content, remove it
BIG SPOILER



Spoiler



*SPOILER*


----------



## ratul (Jun 5, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Im not sure, it wasnt even mentioned in the books even.. Possibly a TV show only thing
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



we are in GoT thread, and you say that's NSFW, that thing is two spoilers down, still you dig it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 5, 2014)

You don't need NSFW warning when you are in GoT world.


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Im not sure, it wasnt even mentioned in the books even.. Possibly a TV show only thing


yup, no mention in the books regarding that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2014)

ratul said:


> we are in GoT thread, and you say that's NSFW, that thing is two spoilers down, still you dig it?



yeah but that is against the Forum Rules, we may be in GoT thread but GoT thread is part of TDF..
No butthurts, dont remove it, i could care less,  i just thought it might be good idea to  remove man..


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 5, 2014)

All hail me.... I led to closure of OT thread and start of this dedicated GOT thread.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 5, 2014)

The last episode was truly disturbing.



Spoiler



Oberyn was kinna cool. Gonna miss him. I didn't even find the red wedding as disturbing as oberyn's death


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2014)

2 more episodes and a year's wait !


----------



## vis (Jun 5, 2014)

Something to soothe ourselves, Oberyn vs Mountain (The Denial Version)
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8oOi6JOXEQ


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2014)

vis said:


> Something to soothe ourselves, Oberyn vs Mountain (The Denial Version)
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8oOi6JOXEQ


lool.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 6, 2014)

ico said:


> lool.





Spoiler



*www.tickld.com/cdn_image_article/a_543_20140603172146.jpg


epic summary of heart-broke that neck-beard gave.


that pain.................it contains spoilers for last episode 8th one


----------



## vis (Jun 6, 2014)

2 more epi to end this season  Hoping something good will happen.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 6, 2014)

vis said:


> 2 more epi to end this season  Hoping something good will happen.



Even after so much pain and destruction you expect good ?
That's how humans are.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2014)

Well most of the bad things are over by now.. only good stuff awaits you now


----------



## ratul (Jun 6, 2014)

vis said:


> Something to soothe ourselves, Oberyn vs Mountain (The Denial Version)
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8oOi6JOXEQ



One more to sooth the experience:


----------



## Ricky (Jun 7, 2014)

Today I was thinking about starting to watch game of thrones and saw this topic.. hmm.. will come back soon


----------



## rst (Jun 10, 2014)

Watched s04 e09


Spoiler



It was all about Jon Snow
They didn't show any other story


----------



## vis (Jun 10, 2014)

rst said:


> Watched s04 e09
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



*FTFY


----------



## rst (Jun 10, 2014)

^^Thanks. Edited


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2014)

"You know nothing John Snow"....A$$hole.

Went to be a martyr.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2014)

Next episode is gonna be explosive, there's going to be atleast 3 BOOMs awaiting ..


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 10, 2014)

I personally don't like Stannis .


----------



## SunE (Jun 11, 2014)

Last episode was interesting.



Spoiler



By the time I thought about what is going on in King's Landing, the ep was over  Awesome ep, especially "You know nothing John Snow" and the poetic justice of the little kid killing Ygritte was awesome.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I personally don't like Stannis .


As of now, Stannis WITHOUT Melissandre and WITH Davos is the best King capable of ruling the seven kingdoms
Daenerys is a weak ass blonde queen who cant even decide what she should do next without her 2 advisors.. Just wait till season 5, there are tonnes of stupid **** she will end up pulling, and I hate her for it..
A mystery charecter that will be revealed much later could be an even better king but we all have to wait for that lel


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2014)

Open letter from George R.R.Martin on GOT deaths!
Spoiler alert everyone,



Spoiler



View attachment 14478



- - - Updated - - -

Source 9gag


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 12, 2014)

Disappointing last episode. Jon Snow. Hurry up and die already. :


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2014)

^


Spoiler



There's a lot more dissapointment ahead of you


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 13, 2014)

I have lost hope with this series.  
Throw is a bone once in a while


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2014)

If what happens in the books is shown in the last episode or just a glimpse of that everyone here will go crazy, I guarantee it.



JojoTheDragon said:


> Disappointing last episode. Jon Snow. Hurry up and die already. :



It is called "A song of ice and fire" for God's sake. Figure it out.


----------



## rst (Jun 16, 2014)

Watched s04 e10



Spoiler



Tyrion Lannister finally saved 

Also he killed his father and his whor*

I really enjoyed this episode


----------



## vis (Jun 16, 2014)

Gonna watch epi10 excited!


----------



## SunE (Jun 16, 2014)

Awesome end to the season. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## ratul (Jun 16, 2014)

fantastic episode.. 


Spoiler



Loved the way Varys just got onto that ship, he knew what was coming..  Go Tyrion, tywin and shae deserved that ending..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 16, 2014)

Great finale.. 
EP 10 spoilers


Spoiler



The scene where Stannis' cavalry surrounds the wildling camp from both side is awesome. 

The kid with fireballs and the fight with bonies near the cave of creepy tree man is intense but kind of wtf tbh. they went full pokemon.

And Dany, queen of andals, first men, ba, ma, mcom, mba etc etc is a shitty mom, can't keep her kids in control.

Tyrion's fathers day gift i guess is ok. 

Brienne does a Mike tyson against the hound! I was hoping Arya to interfere and ask them to stop fighting, why can't they be friends.. 



Arya's theme song is cool btw.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 17, 2014)

Why da faq danerys has such a long name , brekaers of chains...first of this and that,....it takes like forever to introduce her.....dayum. Takes so much precious time.  , she was getting way too boring but then in the last show they did justice to her role.

Anyways , so the last episode was simply awesome. Not mindblowing like the viper and mountain , neither a killer one like the previous episode but was still awesome.

This one was a very good mixture of everything., but felt kind of tightly packed. I would say they tried to cram everything into one episode .
It would have done more justice had they dedicated one more spisode , but they made it quick instead. I really didn't like the justice done to what was depicted as the story changer in North. That deserves an entire episode.

Also most of us know whats going to happen in next season and the one after it.
But we really don't know what that beard neck has planned in ahead. The way he had titled it , I am sure The Stark Kid is going to do wonder with the Wolves. But we really don't know yet since he changed the titles , maybe he'll change his minds too......
Who will rule the Iron throne is a million dollar question.............wild guesses and logic most welcome.
Mine goes to Sansa Stark , or rather I would say the Stark family reunited. 
But I would love to see an epic battle between Starks vs Targaeryns vs Lannisters alonwith Baratheons.....it would really be an epic battle b/w fan following.

Btw I really liked the last few minutes from it , specially when it was said ......"Valar Morghulis".

BTW , I am just wondering if ICO will ban us for bumping this year old thread in near future. 


On a side note please do not crib about any spoilers from the show. There was none in my post.


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> On a side note please do not crib about any spoilers from the show. There was none in my post.



We should have GOT Season 1, 2, 3, 4...... threads


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

The latest episode kinda disappointed me. Was waiting for a particular character to be revealed. They could have at least shown a glimpse and left the viewers wondering dafuq was that!!


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 17, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> The latest episode kinda disappointed me. Was waiting for a particular character to be revealed. They could have at least shown a glimpse and left the viewers wondering dafuq was that!!


hope we are not talking about the pokemon kid , are we ??
if not the plese put it within spoilers and do let me know. I am going to read the books now. cant wait for an entire year.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> hope we are not talking about the pokemon kid , are we ??
> if not the plese put it within spoilers and do let me know. I am going to read the books now. cant wait for an entire year.



Nope. OK book spoiler ahead. Open at your own risk.



Spoiler



Lady Stoneheart


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 17, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Nope. OK book spoiler ahead. Open at your own risk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they did , didn't they ?? 
who was that lady standing behind the lit pyres for the men on knights watch at castle black.
I already read a spoiler.on that....i just cant help clicking that button.
I know about her resurrection. But was it she ?? Or maybe someone else ?? Will have to watch the scene again.
But I really dont like the consequences coming from it , its a destruction , a chaos she will bri.g upon.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 17, 2014)

Btw that valar morghulis thing was awesome,.,,,prolly the best .

I am wondering what that means though. Although i know it came in from that last to last season. The three death wishes.
But i really am desperate to know why that has such an inportant value.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 17, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Btw that valar morghulis thing was awesome,.,,,prolly the best .
> 
> I am wondering what that means though. Although i know it came in from that last to last season. The three death wishes.
> But i really am desperate to know why that has such an inportant value.



It isn't revealed on the show yet why the words hold such significant value. can't wait for next season!

ep10 spoilers


Spoiler



arya, tyrion, varys going essos!!  this is going to be great..


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2014)

My friend already spoiled some of the plot for me. Therefore, I already know what will happen to Arya.

Read at your own risk :



Spoiler



She will become one of the faceless assassins



- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> they did , didn't they ??
> who was that lady standing behind the lit pyres for the men on knights watch at castle black.
> I already read a spoiler.on that....i just cant help clicking that button.
> I know about her resurrection. But was it she ?? Or maybe someone else ?? Will have to watch the scene again.
> But I really dont like the consequences coming from it , its a destruction , a chaos she will bri.g upon.



The lady standing behind the pyre is 



Spoiler



Lady Melisandre



isn't she?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> they did , didn't they ??
> who was that lady standing behind the lit pyres for the men on knights watch at castle black.
> I already read a spoiler.on that....i just cant help clicking that button.
> I know about her resurrection. But was it she ?? Or maybe someone else ?? Will have to watch the scene again.
> But I really dont like the consequences coming from it , its a destruction , a chaos she will bri.g upon.



No they did not. I can tell you about that particular character if you want.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 17, 2014)

spoilers, spoilers everywhere. 

S04E10
at least half-man is alive...I can have a good night sleep now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2014)

Varys did not save Tyrion because he wanted to, Jaime forced him to help him, because he threatened to reveal all his secrets..

- - - Updated - - -



Digital Fragger said:


> It isn't revealed on the show yet why the words hold such significant value. can't wait for next season!
> 
> ep10 spoilers
> 
> ...



Arya is going to Braavos, Tyrion and Varys are going to Pentos


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 17, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Varys did not save Tyrion because he wanted to, Jaime forced him to help him, because he threatened to reveal all his secrets..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I always thought if there was someone who can save the imp its his brother  Afterall Jammie isnt all that bad. There are some good sides of him as well. Right from slaying the king to releasing the imp, he has done some good things and some things for the family too.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Good finale to Season4 ( though no where as epic as season 3's ending )..


Spoiler



With Tyrion & Varys in pentos, Baelish in Eyrie, Tywin dead & a newly elected young king tommen, the small council's situation is looking bad.
The epic battle at the wall took the full episode of s04e09.. :O The Hound will also probably die ..



Can't wait for season 5..I might probably read the books until then. 

Valar dohaeris.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Good finale to Season4 ( though no where as epic as season 3's ending )..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



yup, it took me months to finish the books and id say it was worth it.. must read 10/10


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 17, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, both are in essos though.. 

btw use spoiler tags.. there may be guys who haven't watched ep10 yet.

also the varys and jaimi part that you posted.. did they show that in show? i don't think so..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> yeah, both are in essos though..
> 
> btw use spoiler tags.. there may be guys who haven't watched ep10 yet.
> 
> also the varys and jaimi part that you posted.. did they show that in show? i don't think so..





Spoiler



No, but in the end, u can see Varys about to go back to the castle after making sure Tyrion was on the ship, but when he saw the bells ringing.. he knew that Tyrion had killed Tywin and varys was no longer safe at the castle.. thats why he too joined him in the ship


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 17, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No, but in the end, u can see Varys about to go back to the castle after making sure Tyrion was on the ship, but when he saw the bells ringing.. he knew that Tyrion had killed Tywin and varys was no longer safe at the castle.. thats why he too joined him in the ship



But that never implied that Varys was forced to do what he did. Does it ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 17, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No, but in the end, u can see Varys about to go back to the castle after making sure Tyrion was on the ship, but when he saw the bells ringing.. he knew that Tyrion had killed Tywin and varys was no longer safe at the castle.. thats why he too joined him in the ship



 ep 10 


Spoiler



i thought varys noped out of the situation because he knew tyrion had done something bad inside.. and he may get in trouble.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 18, 2014)

Episode 10 was great. Bravoos is gonna be so awesome!


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 18, 2014)

i got the red wedding spoiled for me   so it wasnt as much of a shock as it should have been...im currently at s03e10 but some dick twitch chats during e3 spoiled s4 for me 



Spoiler



it said tyrion kills tywin...im guessing this is true


y u do dis intornet ppl, y u no me let injoy teh sho i liek? i crie evri tiem :'(
this show is the best show i have seen, hope there were more episodes..
i have got the book but im avoiding it because ive already seen the show...if anyone read the books can you please tell if 
book one=season 1?


Spoiler



my favorite characters are daeneyrs and jaqen h'ghar and tyrion i hopez they dont dieded


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 18, 2014)

^Same question, I want to read the book, from where shall I read. I have watched S4E9, soon will watch E10.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 18, 2014)

Upto season 3 end = Halfway through book 3..
Season 4 is rest of book 3 and half of book 4

There are huge differences in some parts though


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 13, 2015)

It's high time we revive this thread.  .
So besides me who all are halfway through the fifth season ?


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 13, 2015)

want to watch s5 but i dont remember s4 that well


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2015)

^wikipedia to the rescue


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 13, 2015)

Watched till S05E04, 4th was good otherwise 1-3 seemed too slow to me.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 13, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Watched till S05E04, 4th was good otherwise 1-3 seemed too slow to me.



Yeah.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Watched till S05E04, 4th was good otherwise 1-3 seemed too slow to me.



true that.


----------



## eagle06 (Apr 13, 2015)

Now need to wait one month for ep 5 ..


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2015)

You guys want to CRINGE, I warned you
NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEART


Spoiler



*static.ibnlive.in.com/ibnlive/pix/ibnhome/10464407_1074848312531026_8869532435072812589_n.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 14, 2015)

Chanakya!

And 'Half man' is his Chandragupta


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 14, 2015)

eagle06 said:


> Now need to wait one month for ep 5 ..



The hardest part , bro. The hardest part!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 21, 2015)

Spoiler



I have a feeling Bronn is going to die in the next episode.. nothing as such happens in the books though

EDIT : well, he didnt die


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 22, 2015)

Watched too much game of thrones...(5 seasons in 5 days) I can't think about anything else now 0_0


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2015)

TV show and books on par, so spoilers should not be a problem now

so like Cleganebowl guiz? Who cares about Starks and Targs, The Mountain and The Hound are gonna fight! 

made a mashup lulz
[youtube]bA3KWg1IjUU[/youtube]


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> TV show and books on par, so spoilers should not be a problem now
> 
> so like Cleganebowl guiz? Who cares about Starks and Targs, The Mountain and The Hound are gonna fight!
> 
> ...


The hound is


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2015)

^nooope. What is hype may never die.

- - - Updated - - -

*www.abload.de/img/133647927714686j7e.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 7, 2015)

lel the burn


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2015)

*i0.wp.com/catholicmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/11330033_474631122686635_6660952955832841540_n.jpg?resize=484%2C466


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 9, 2015)

All hail the royal tits


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2015)

Renamed the thread to include book discussion as well.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2015)

YESs!! thank you
*i.imgur.com/UKwi9mx.jpg



Azor Ahai theories anyone? I think it could just be Theon
In the World of Ice and Fire book, the previous prophesized heroes are mentioned as Eldrich Shadowchaser and Hyrkoon
Now Elric Stormbringer and his cousin Yrkoon are deconstructions by Michael Moorcock of typical hero archetypes, Neo/HP/Luke Skywalker types. This is a sort of literary template known as the monomyth or the hero's journey
So this is Theon's story charted on the Monomyth
*i.imgur.com/N9XDckd.png

moar evidences
-Theon, same as Dany, claims the comet and lives, (Joff, Ned, Cressen, Stannis if he dies in the books)
-If he leads the Ironborn into battle, all those who die fighting for him will literally be "reborn", fulfilling the prophecy
-Torgon Greyiron being away from the Kingsmoot in the books and Theon being at the Kingsmoot in the show are good indications that this might happen


There seems to be some kind of trifecta in play, GRRM is sitting in the middle of Tad Williams, Moorcock and Tolkein.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2016)

George RR Martin: Winds of Winter won't be released before Game of Thrones season 6 - Telegraph

oh my god, GRRM y u do this..
With this rate,  A dream of Spring will be launched after im married


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2016)

ok this thing was bothering me. Was contemplating skipping on the show till the books come out. if it helps, try and keep the two separate. TV show is good, but much reduced version of Book story, each is good for its own medium but they are two stories. It's not like everything shown in the shows is going to be in the books, and there are characters still alive in the books that are already dead on the show... so this actually gives some more fodder for theories, and allows the meta discussion to continue a little longer, which is going to be insane fun because asoiaf forums does not allow show discussion in the book section 

this is the whole blog post : Last Year (Winds of Winter) - Not A Blog Read the last bit, should help. 
find it sad that he had to apologize. he didn't mention many of the other things he was busy doing during that time. the expectations are just waay too high.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 5, 2016)

Poor guy is depressed as f***
I feel bad now


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2016)

Ok, can go as far as to say it's a mediocre fantasy series, converted to just about the best television content. He spent a major portion of the time encouraging other speculative fiction authors, and interacting with fans at various conventions, including reading out chapters from WoW, and hosting awards ceremonies for authors when the actual award ceremony messed up. that's the bit he overlooked mentioning. At least I think that is time better spent than writing another ok book, he really used his position to help so many others, like a superhero. The watering down of the story and the de-nuancing or removal of the characters actually helps the tv format. He knows it, his fans know it, everyone knows it. Still, can imagine writing even a mediocre asoiaf novel near to impossible to approach as regular work because of all the pressure and the hype. So now, at least Im glad that there finally is no deadline.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> George RR Martin: Winds of Winter won't be released before Game of Thrones season 6 - Telegraph
> 
> oh my god, GRRM y u do this..
> With this rate,  A dream of Spring will be launched after im married




In that case you would best learn to make your better-half start to love Game of Thrones, like I did. In a way its better than re-watching Season 1-5 alone or with Friends. It gets even better when you will both crave for the season 6 Premier in April


----------



## Anorion (Feb 2, 2018)

Radical ASOIAF theories


----------



## Anorion (Feb 28, 2019)

New posters


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2019)

lol jaime on the throne looks incredibly funny.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 1, 2019)

This summer is going to be a lot of closures. GOT, avengers, hopefully a closure on the indo-pak jhagda


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2019)

Everything is ending in 2019: Star Wars, XMen, Gotham, John Wick, MR Robot, Toy Story, Big Bang Theory, Jessica Jones and Punisher apart from the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2019)

EW Covers 

*ewedit.files.wordpress.com/2019/03/23q7grq2hxhq3npzr9e8h8_11.jpg?w=768 

Also, Cleganebowl confirmed, GET HYPE


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2019)

**all men must hype**


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2019)

@Nerevarine 
You think Qyburn made an army of whatever The Mountain has become, and retook Casterly Rock with that army? 
Everyone in that scene has helmets exactly like The Mountian


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/nhT6bfR.jpg


Also, showing The Hound next to the fire means he will be revisiting situations that made him him


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2019)

No, if you see the dragonpit meeting scene, every soldier had the similar style of helmet. I think its a way for cersei to signify, (out with the old, in with the new), by replacing the uniforms of all kingsguards and upper echlon soldiers, who had the "faith" style helmet back then.

Hound next to fire is definitely something I'm willing to see, maybe he will finally let go of his irrational fear of fire. Perhaps he is linked to Rhllor and Perhaps he is azor ahai who knows 

I think, Qyburn was performing some sort of dialysis on Mountain with the women Cersei was providing him to dispose off (Felys ? etc. sister of the dumb girl bronn was married to) to get rid of the poison.

My memory is very hazy for ASOIAF, because I read it during my term 2 in college (its been years)


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2019)

What a terrible episode... lol


----------



## Anorion (Apr 16, 2019)

Haha yeah.
Snowstorm is just sooo much cringe. Hopefully Brienne gets the treatment she deserves when Tormund gets to Winterfell next episode.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 17, 2019)

Terrible? It was decent. I would say decent start for the last season. Not wasting time in build up, things have started to happen in the first episode itself. 2nd episode is even better as per the sneak peek.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2019)

What I want to see is some actual warfare.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 17, 2019)

Director says it in the BTS, what he told the cast, "In the final season, the audience just wants to see you breathe". 

Nope.jpg

Reddit, FB, and other forums, mostly the fans are not taking it too well. Mostly, people want to see things moving along more quickly. And wouldn't be surprised if they just suddenly claim Dany's dragons ate up Ghost.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2019)

Just saw on Wikipedia, only 6 episodes this season. WTF.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 19, 2019)

that umber kid was really really spooky


----------



## Anorion (Apr 22, 2019)

Second one was cool, had a bunch of highlights
Theon
The things we do for love
Ghost
Brienne Knighted
Brimund
Tormund Giantsbane on drinking milk
I got my own drink
Arya dissing the Hound and Beric
The drinking party

and a few not so good things. 

Don't get the point of Cersei's betrayal though. 
Also, why did she let Jaime and Tyrion go away, not giving the order for the Mountain to kill them, then ask Bronn to go kill them??


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2019)

Theon scene was genuinely good


----------



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2019)

Jon, Dany, Davos, Gilly, and practically everyone in the war council clearly did not think this through. This is where the geniuses chose to keep everyone safe... from someone who can raise the dead. 

*i.imgur.com/tkaJ4tM.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Apr 23, 2019)

Great to see for this GOT thread.

After several reviews and recommendations...Some fo them teasing...Due to still not watched.

So finally, Today started to watch GOT...Still long way to finish this series.

When they will complete this series?
Too many characters  hard to remember...Lets see...!!!


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2019)

shreeux said:


> When they will complete this series?


This is the last season going on.



shreeux said:


> Too many characters hard to remember


That is why there are many story arcs as well.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 24, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> This is the last season going on.



Good to heard.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 24, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> That is why there are many story arcs as well.



ok...I will watch without any long break.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2019)

The arya scene was extremely unnecessary.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> The arya scene was extremely unnecessary.


Then it wouldn't be a HBO show.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 25, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Great to see for this GOT thread.
> 
> After several reviews and recommendations...Some fo them teasing...Due to still not watched.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a time to start. You are going to have a lot of fun!


----------



## shreeux (Apr 25, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Wow, what a time to start. You are going to have a lot of fun!



Yes...Till now finished Season 1.

I do not expect this...After watched Season 1. Episode 1 dragged to finished quickly without knowing...OMG lot of adult content did not expect in TV series.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 26, 2019)

When bran said he is this world's memory, what do you think about that ? 
@Anorion.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 26, 2019)

Yeah, was thinking about that. Do you want to go first?



Spoiler



The thing is, he is just a databank, kind of like the Memory Tree on Pandora. I did not agree with Sam's argument that if the NK wants to destroy the world of men, he should start with Bran. The whole idea that Bran's stories are not just stories did not make sense to me. Sure, the brain is a much more complex structure, but a simple book is more lasting, even given the long life spans of the Three Eyed Ravens (considering Blooraven was the previous one). Additionally, Bran has to look back into the history or his own memories,  it is not like his brain is synthesising all of it at once, in which case he would be even more creepy and say even more outlandish things. Bran is just one person, with a limited amount of interface possible, he can only have conversations with so many people at a time. Destroying the Citadel for example, would be a much more effective way to start destroying the world of men, even while going by Sam's logic. At the same time, trying to reconcile science with a fictional fantasy world does not always work out well, but this particular universe was written exactly for this kind of analysis. So then, the other way to look at it is to be suspicious, something that we learned from LF. What can Bran hope to achieve by selling everyone the fact that he is the world's memory. He seems to have no personal goals beyond self preservation, and seems to look upon his "condition" as something of a curse. Eventually, when you think too much about it, it all stops making sense, so I stopped thinking.



Also, this is gold. NSFW words used.


----------



## TigerKing (May 3, 2019)

Spoiler



White Walker gone now?

What happened to Craster's last son becoming a White Walker in S04 E04?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turned into ice cubes buddy, probably being used right now in a mojito


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2019)

So many things wrong with the battle though, the arm chair general in me was cringing.


----------



## TheSloth (May 3, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> So many things wrong with the battle though, the arm chair general in me was cringing.


Could you tell what all you felt was wrong?



Spoiler



I only noticed that crypt idea, to keep everyone safe was foolish


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2019)

Spoiler



Vox article on military tactics

Had come across few discussions which said that the battleplan was bad before the episode even aired.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Could you tell what all you felt was wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After playing Total War for many hours, here's what I can say:
- Cavalry are used to harass and flank the enemy, but in the battle they lost their entire cavalry in a full frontal charge.
- The artillery was near the front lines when they should have been placed behind the walls or at least near the wall on the outside. In the battle, the last line of defense was the at the first line of defense.
- The commanders were leading from the front lines. The commanders are units who your soldiers rally around, if your commander dies, your troops will lose morale and could break. The commanders should be commanding from behind the troops.
- The entire stratagem was around eliminating the Night King, but instead of conserving troops and slowing down the enemy until he showed up, they went all in and wasted troops before he even showed up.
- They had a good estimate of enemy numbers. They could have prepared by making more trenches to break up and tar-pit the enemy while the artillery and archers did their job thinning the enemy. Instead of a single trench with spikes, there should have been multiple trench lines.
- The whole infantry line should have been behind the spike trench and force the enemy into go over the spikes and then kill off the stragglers.

In short, there was no way these guys could survive with the current setup. The only reason they won was because of deus ex machina and plot armour.

The battle was good spectacle, don't get me wrong, but not logical in any way.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2019)

u can throw logic out of the window once the book content ran out.
first two eps were horrible.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> u can throw logic out of the window once the book content ran out.


I doubt the battle would be very logical in either case. Battles are mostly just spectacle in movies and TV.


----------



## Pasapa (May 3, 2019)

Spoiler



I thought the Night king was supposed to be the ultimate Villain in GoT.. i mean they hyped him up for almost a decade and he died cause of a sneak attack...? Talk about an anti climactic ending.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2019)

Pasapa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Night king was supposed to be the ultimate Villain in GoT.. i mean they hyped him up for almost a decade and he died cause of a sneak attack...? Talk about an anti climactic ending.





Spoiler



Even Bran was hyped to be a hard counter to the Night King but what did he do?



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (May 4, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> u can throw logic out of the window once the book content ran out.
> first two eps were horrible.


Books not released yet..
They could have waited..

A Song of Ice and Fire - Wikipedia


----------



## TheSloth (May 4, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Books not released yet..
> They could have waited..
> 
> A Song of Ice and Fire - Wikipedia


Then there is a risk of losing one or more main character and recast to bring new face/s, Which will not be accepted by audience either. Only if this was an animated series.


----------



## shreeux (May 13, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Great to see for this GOT thread.
> 
> After several reviews and recommendations...Some fo them teasing...Due to still not watched.
> 
> ...



Finally finished today till S08EP5-The Bells...Awaiting for Final Chapter.,

Started with lazy...But every episode more interesting so quickly done without any long break...Otherwise more confusing because of more characters...Even though missing something.,


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2019)

It's been kind of symbolic I think. The Mad King Aerys went crazy and killed people left and right an...



Spoiler



Danaerys kind of does the same. Like history repeating itself.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2019)

ME SUNDAE


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2019)

S08E05

Writing went downhill this season. I'm very disappointed.

All these years you nurture a character, give it vices and virtues then make it insignificant in it's last moment.


Spoiler



Cersi : Just died due to roof falling on her. She's a queen and such a strong and important character and this is how she does? None would ever find out if and where she died (leaves a scope for spin-off though)

Jaimey: This character got the most commendable story arch then at this season moves around like a headless chicken!

Euron Grejoy: A let down in the name of  death.

Mountain vs Hound: Of all the big names, characters these two got such an ending. These two?! You had 80 minutes for this war scene and only one glorious send off to our beloved characters.

Dany : What has the character turned out to be?! If you consider GOT history, this is kinda expected but still can't accept.


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2019)

Yes, after passing 72 episodes, they cut down quickly in a single episode.

Why they end so quickly...because all are exhausted?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2019)

Season 7 Dothraki charge was much better battle than kings landing attack. The music, the tension, everything was high..
Too bad, S8 ruined GoT for good.


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2019)

This is only comparable to Dexter S08. That was total bizarre and a underwhelming finale.

GOT is heading that way.


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2019)

Any idea duration of Final chapter...?


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2019)

Season 8, episode 6, May 19: 1 hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## Anorion (May 14, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> This is only comparable to Dexter S08. That was total bizarre and a underwhelming finale.
> 
> GOT is heading that way.


Stopped watching after season 4 I think. This final season was not worse than anything after season 05. Feel that the writing was the same quality since they ran out of book material. If the writers would have known that the five books are all they have, then maybe they could have worked their way to the ending in a better manner. Then again, the actor who played Selmy claims that the books are already written and that Dumb and Dumber signed a deal with GRRM to not publish it till the end of the series. (skip to 31:40). Update: GRRM refuted that claim.






In either case, the books are going to at least take a different route to the end, even if the end is the same, so have high hopes for that.

Also, Empire of Ash sounds super awesome.


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Season 8, episode 6, May 19: 1 hour and 20 minutes.



After that any Extended Episodes? or Any reboot with another version?


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2019)

Any other completed Series like GOT or Good to Watch.,


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Any other completed Series like GOT or Good to Watch.,


Pretty much any HBO series.

Band Of Brothers: Band of Brothers (TV Mini-Series 2001) - IMDb
Oz: Oz (TV Series 1997–2003) - IMDb
Rome: Rome (TV Series 2005–2007) - IMDb
Boardwalk Empire: Boardwalk Empire (TV Series 2010–2014) - IMDb


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Pretty much any HBO series.
> 
> Band Of Brothers: Band of Brothers (TV Mini-Series 2001) - IMDb
> Oz: Oz (TV Series 1997–2003) - IMDb
> ...



Great -  added to my watchlist.

How about *Spartacus *?


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2019)

shreeux said:


> After that any Extended Episodes? or Any reboot with another version?


No news of a reboot or extended episode post finale.

BUT 3 spin-off series has been announced. So, yeah stick around to find that out.


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> No news of a reboot or extended episode post finale.
> 
> BUT 3 spin-off series has been announced. So, yeah stick around to find that out.



Great to heard...Let see.,


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Finally finished today till S08EP5-The Bells...Awaiting for Final Chapter.,
> 
> Started with lazy...But every episode more interesting so quickly done without any long break...Otherwise more confusing because of more characters...Even though missing something.,



Finished 73 Episodes in 18 days...Hard to wait for the finale.,
Now watching some deleted scenes and some Histories & Lore.,


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2019)

shreeux said:


> How about *Spartacus *?


Spartacus is IMO okay, though it kind of feels cheesy at times. I can appreciate it's production quality though.


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Spartacus is IMO okay, though it kind of feels cheesy at times. I can appreciate it's production quality though.



Both are continuity or different?

*Spartacus: Gods of the Arena 2011*

*Spartacus (2010–2013)*


----------



## Anorion (May 15, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Finished 73 Episodes in 18 days...Hard to wait for the finale.,
> Now watching some deleted scenes and some Histories & Lore.,


How did you like it? Can you give a small season by season review?

*Good finished series are: *
Penny Dreadful
The Pillars of the Earth
Rome


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Both are continuity or different?
> 
> *Spartacus: Gods of the Arena 2011*
> 
> *Spartacus (2010–2013)*



Gods of the Arena is a prequel to the first episode. It aired after the first episode though. But yes, it is in continuity since most characters are same.

Edit: I'd personally suggest watching Rome before watching Spartacus because it is overall a better series.


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2019)

Anorion said:


> How did you like it? Can you give a small season by season review?
> 
> *Good finished series are: *
> Penny Dreadful
> ...



My first watched TV series is Prison Break (1-4). After that not so much interest in TV series because of consuming more time instead of watching movies.
I already know about GOT, but it was not completed, also everywhere and several Whatsapp groups also they taking about GOT only.
So watched a few trailers in youtube..Its remembrance of Lord of the Rings and Gladiator so impressed to watch this series.
After several confirmations of GOT will end in S08. So plan to start with few episodes its dragged to end quickly.
Awaiting for END.,

My more upset Episode is S05E10-Mother's Mercy, because of Arya Stark get blind., In S06E03-Oathbreaker Episode Arya Stark getting eyesight, then only my tense released.


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Gods of the Arena is a prequel to the first episode. It aired after the first episode though. But yes, it is in continuity since most characters are same.
> 
> Edit: I'd personally suggest watching Rome before watching Spartacus because it is overall a better series.



ok fine,
Rome -22 Episodes
Spartacus - 6+34
Will start with at least one.,

OMG, *Vikings* still now 90 Episodes...When will end?


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Its remembrance of Lord of the Rings


LOTR is high fantasy while GOT is feudal political drama with some fantasy elements.


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> LOTR is high fantasy while GOT is feudal political drama with some fantasy elements.



Yes, few scenes beyond the wall and some landscapes remembered.


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2019)

Anorion said:


> *Good finished series are: *
> Penny Dreadful
> The Pillars of the Earth
> Rome



Thanks for the suggestion...Penny Dreadful looks scary.,


----------



## TigerKing (May 15, 2019)

0.38
Danny walking alone? Last scene.


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2019)

yeah, it could be the last scene she shot, not necessarily her last scene in the show


----------



## TigerKing (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2019)

>Prequel
Of course they would milk it as much as possible.


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> 0.38
> Danny walking alone? Last scene.





Spoiler: Lets see



Either Arya will Kill
or
Lord Varys with Poison


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2019)

Missed just four of those things 
Wow, @shreeux, you must really be enjoying this, watching the entire show just as it is ending


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2019)

shreeux said:


>


Yeah, I saw this as well. Varys has already done the damage. I think Danaerys will become hysterical and someone will stab her in the back, just like her father the mad king Aerys.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 17, 2019)

On the other side this petition is fast gaining traction

Sign the Petition


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2019)

izzikio_rage said:


> On the other side this petition is fast gaining traction
> 
> Sign the Petition



Nothing will happen...They will do some extent or another final version or Final Movie(like Prison Break)


----------



## TigerKing (May 19, 2019)

Spoiler



Next episode "Queenslayer"..
You can guess from it..


----------



## TigerKing (May 19, 2019)

NewsBytes: GRRM a little sad that 'GoT' is ending, expresses disappointment.
GRRM a little sad that 'GoT' is ending, expresses disappointment


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> NewsBytes: GRRM a little sad that 'GoT' is ending, expresses disappointment.
> GRRM a little sad that 'GoT' is ending, expresses disappointment



For quick ending...There are a lot of reasons from various sides.,
Otherwise, it will end in after 3 or 5  seasons.


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2019)

Anyway, how was the book ending?

Still left?


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2019)

Here's What We Know About "Bloodmoon" — The "Game Of Thrones" Prequel


----------



## TigerKing (May 19, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Anyway, how was the book ending?
> 
> Still left?


The book is still incomplete..
Check publishing history from Wikipedia..
A Song of Ice and Fire - Wikipedia


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> The book is still incomplete..
> Check publishing history from Wikipedia..
> A Song of Ice and Fire - Wikipedia



OMG...When he will complete?

George R. R. Martin...writing different ending for TV Series and Book?


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2019)

GRRM takes 5 years to complete a book. Hope he lives to write the pending parts.


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> GRRM takes 5 years to complete a book. Hope he lives to write the pending parts.



OK..That is the Original version.

Why they quickly ended in TV series....Compare to book same ending or different?


----------



## TigerKing (May 19, 2019)

shreeux said:


> OK..That is the Original version.
> 
> Why they quickly ended in TV series....Compare to book same ending or different?


Please check posts above..


----------



## shreeux (May 22, 2019)

Finished GOT S08E06.,
OMG......What the hell....Daenerys Dead....Bastard and IMP live., 
All White Walkers are gone. Why still need a Night's Watch?
Real Bastard is Bran Stark only...He knows everything...
Finally frustration ending.,


What happens this forum all are messy...Options are gone?


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Finished GOT S08E06.,
> OMG......What the hell....Daenerys Dead....Bastard and IMP live.,
> All White Walkers are gone. Why still need a Night's Watch?
> Real Bastard is Bran Stark only...He knows everything...
> ...


Wait for GRRM's book for actual ending. Lol.


----------



## nac (May 22, 2019)

After watching GoT season 8, I think Avengers ending was better.


----------



## shreeux (May 22, 2019)

Where did Drogon take Daenerys? How the 'Game of Thrones' queen could potentially be brought back to life

After reading this somewhat cool...Daenerys will come to any form.,
Oops...All are talking about Prequel only not Sequel...When will I see Daenerys & Arya...


----------



## nac (May 22, 2019)

shreeux said:


> After reading this somewhat cool...Daenerys will come to any form.,


Thank god, there is no such thing like infinity gauntlet and snapping the people back to life - from Ned Stark to Daenerys.


----------



## shreeux (May 22, 2019)

nac said:


> Thank god, there is no such thing like infinity gauntlet and snapping the people back to life - from Ned Stark to Daenerys.



I mean like Jon Snow


----------



## cute.bandar (May 24, 2019)

Did GOT pull a LOST ? The TV series LOST was the most disappointing TV experience for me, with complete retardation of later seasons. Has Got done the same ? I don't watch GOT. But my cousin told me how last seasons of got were bad, plot holes, unanswered questions


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> Did GOT pull a LOST ? The TV series LOST was the most disappointing TV experience for me, with complete retardation of later seasons. Has Got done the same ? I don't watch GOT. But my cousin told me how last seasons of got were bad, plot holes, unanswered questions



I never watched LOST....But GOT was awesome.,
They can't satisfy everyone...So always loophole will be there...Then only they carry all to next sequel or prequel, again will be sucess.,


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2019)

All I can say about both Lost and GoT is that both are more about the journey than the destination.


----------



## nac (May 24, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> All I can say about both Lost and GoT is that both are more about the journey than the destination.


  
If anyone yet to watch, I would suggest 'em to watch till 70th episode and imagine whatever they want to instead of watching the last 3 and get disappointed.
Don't know how long it's gonna take for GRRM to write the last two books. But going by what show runners say, the ending is gonna be almost exactly the same.
Heard they shot multiple ending, I wonder what the other endings would be. (But Maisie funnily said that they don't have enough budget to shoot multiple endings about a year ago in a talk show)


shreeux said:


> I mean like Jon Snow





Spoiler: Spoiler ahead



Red woman is gone and the other guy who revived a guy 6 times is gone as well in the last season beyond the wall while trying to bring a wight to show to Cersei that the army of dead is real. May be a someone new from Essos?


----------



## cute.bandar (May 24, 2019)

> So always loophole will be there...


 its not about some loopholes , but about starting some intriguing mysterious stories and then just ignoring them. talking about LOST - it started mysterious, fascinating , full of wonder  and questions and then just went shit. Fist half was like harry potter and second half was kal ho na ho.


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2019)

nac said:


> If anyone yet to watch, I would suggest 'em to watch till 70th episode and imagine whatever they want to instead of watching the last 3 and get disappointed.
> Don't know how long it's gonna take for GRRM to write the last two books. But going by what show runners say, the ending is gonna be almost exactly the same.
> Heard they shot multiple ending, I wonder what the other endings would be. (But Maisie funnily said that they don't have enough budget to shoot multiple endings about a year ago in a talk show)
> 
> ...



*In Season 06 - Episode 05 - The Door*
"_Daenerys Stormborn is the one who was promised. From the fire, she was reborn to remake the world ..._ "

Dragon picked up Daenerys' lifeless body and flew off. East towards Volantis, according to Samwell Tarly.
High Priestess Kinvara will resurrect Daenerys...Maybe like similar to how Melisandre brought Jon Snow back to life.


----------



## nac (May 25, 2019)

shreeux said:


> *In Season 06 - Episode 05 - The Door*
> "_Daenerys Stormborn is the one who was promised. From the fire, she was reborn to remake the world ..._ "
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



If she comes back, Jon is dead    and Winterfell will face the same fate as the Red Keep.
She will burn pretty much everyone from Sansa to Bran to Tyrion maybe not Arya coz she wouldn't find her in Westros.


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2019)

nac said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, Dragon also not intended to kill, that's why left with a Daenerys body...Maybe again some other twist will happen.,


----------



## nac (May 25, 2019)

I don't even remotely expecting they would continue the story from here. This is the closure and it's bad. Don't keep your fingers crossed.

Expect something along the lines of how people came to Westros. Origin of White walkers. Story of Children of Forest.
And why it took a decade for the white walkers to march south of  the wall


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2019)

if you are looking for closure, after GRRM releases TWOW, you can start reading the books.


----------



## nac (May 26, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> if you are looking for closure, after GRRM releases TWOW, you can start reading the books.


It's not gonna happen anytime soon, I guess. And I am not fan of reading. He is still writing the sixth and the closure will be in the seventh. If I remember right, he said he would start only after finishing the sixth. 
GoT show runners said that the book ending will be almost exactly the same. The way he's gonna say it in the book would be different and probably better than the TV series.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2019)

The books have a lot more detail and are way more open ended than the show. GRRM's influence was felt at most till Season 6, afterwards, its all D&D.
TWOW should be coming soon though, feel like 2019 is it for TWOW.


----------



## shreeux (May 26, 2019)

nac said:


> I don't even remotely expecting they would continue the story from here. This is the closure and it's bad. Don't keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Expect something along the lines of how people came to Westros. Origin of White walkers. Story of Children of Forest.



Yeah, After all, prequels finished...again may be a chance.


----------



## shreeux (May 26, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> if you are looking for closure, after GRRM releases TWOW, you can start reading the books.



I am not bookworm...Can't read with patience...It will a headache for me.,
Again they some loophole will be left in TWOW...So, let's see after... A Dream of Spring.,


----------



## shreeux (May 26, 2019)

shreeux said:


> ok fine,
> Rome -22 Episodes
> Spartacus - 6+34
> Will start with at least one.,
> ...




Just finished Rome 9 Episodes...

Lookalike pure family drama, no tense and thrill each and every episodes...somewhat quite going without any headache...Compare to GOT only 50% scored.

Anyway will finish this series quietly.,


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2019)

^@shreeux, one good series is Pillars of the Earth, it is not fantasy, but medieval drama and pretty cool. Less tits and dragons, much more history and reality. Many aspects of ASOIAF was heavily inspired by POE. 






There is another series apart from the prequel set in the time of the age of heroes for GOT, it is called Empire of Ash, and it sounds epic. It is like ancient Rome, but all the families have dragons. That is the one I'm looking forward to.


----------



## shreeux (May 26, 2019)

Anorion said:


> ^@shreeux, one good series is Pillars of the Earth, it is not fantasy, but medieval drama and pretty cool. Less tits and dragons, much more history and reality. Many aspects of ASOIAF was heavily inspired by POE.



Thanks, It's already in my list.,



Anorion said:


> There is another series apart from the prequel set in the time of the age of heroes for GOT, it is called Empire of Ash, and it sounds epic. It is like ancient Rome, but all the families have dragons. That is the one I'm looking forward to.



Great, How long take will end...Then only I start to watch to finish in a single stretch. Until then will keep in watchlist.,


----------



## shreeux (May 26, 2019)

After Jorah Mormont dead, Why Daenerys did not call for Daario Naharis?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 27, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> The books have a lot more detail and are way more open ended than the show. GRRM's influence was felt at most till Season 6, afterwards, its all D&D.
> TWOW should be coming soon though, feel like 2019 is it for TWOW.


GRRM hinted by 2020.


----------



## shreeux (May 27, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (May 28, 2019)

Game of Thrones: The Last Watch (2019) - IMDb


----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Pretty much any HBO series.
> 
> Band Of Brothers: Band of Brothers (TV Mini-Series 2001) - IMDb
> Oz: Oz (TV Series 1997–2003) - IMDb
> ...





Anorion said:


> How did you like it? Can you give a small season by season review?
> 
> *Good finished series are:*
> Penny Dreadful
> ...



ROME finished yesterday...Quite good.,

Now next is *The Pillars of the Earth *small series....


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Game of Thrones >>>>>>>>>>>>> Breaking Bad
> Breaking Bad is good but nothing like Game of Thrones


Do you think it's true even after GoT's last season?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2019)

ico said:


> Do you think it's true even after GoT's last season?


No not at all.. I was completely mistaken, 1-4 will always be better than BB, but 8 destroyed it.
Atleast BB was consistent, it and better call saul, never left room for plot holes. It was extremely curated, unlike S8 GoT, where dany kinda "forgot" about the iron fleet, and tyrion's balls jokes


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2019)

yep. Season 8 absolutely destroyed GoT.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 2, 2019)

The entire season 8 plot was written by the producers, not by GRRM. The producers are not exactly good storytellers or not in the same calibre as GRRM.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 2, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> The entire season 8 plot was written by the producers, not by GRRM. The producers are not exactly good storytellers or not in the same calibre as GRRM.



Still in Myth....How the book endings...Lets see.,


----------



## nac (Jun 2, 2019)

^ Show runners said the ending of the book will be almost exactly the same. How he is gonna said it would be different than the TV version, obviously.


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2019)

It's more about how you get to the end.

The last season lacked depth entirely.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 11, 2019)

shreeux said:


> ROME finished yesterday...Quite good.,
> 
> Now next is *The Pillars of the Earth *small series...



Finally finished this one...Next is *Spartacus...
*
Confused which one to watch first?

*1. Spartacus: Gods of the Arena (2011)*

*2. Spartacus (2010-2013)*


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Finally finished this one...Next is *Spartacus...
> *
> Confused which one to watch first?
> 
> ...


Season 1 followed by Gods of the arena, then season 2.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 11, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Season 1 followed by Gods of the arena, then season 2.



Thanks, Got it.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Thanks, Got it.


The actor who had played Spartacus passed away not long after season 1, so they made Gods of the arena as a prequel until a replacement actor could be found.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> The actor who had played Spartacus passed away not long after season 1, so they made Gods of the arena as a prequel until a replacement actor could be found.



ok...Thanks for info.,

Finished S01-01 Episodes...Going fine...Action scenes good with slow motion....


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Finally finished this one...Next is *Spartacus...
> *
> Confused which one to watch first?
> 
> ...



Finished Yesterday...Good one.,

Any Completed Series? Like above


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Finished Yesterday...Good one.,
> 
> Any Completed Series? Like above


Boardwalk Empire (TV Series 2010–2014) - IMDb
or
Oz (TV Series 1997–2003) - IMDb
or
Band of Brothers (TV Mini-Series 2001) - IMDb


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Boardwalk Empire (TV Series 2010–2014) - IMDb
> or
> Oz (TV Series 1997–2003) - IMDb
> or
> Band of Brothers (TV Mini-Series 2001) - IMDb



But all are Modern Story...I mean GOT, Spartacus like that...Searched "Vikings" still not completed.,


----------



## Anorion (Aug 1, 2019)

Link to script of final episode
search for "geography"


----------



## shreeux (Aug 2, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Link to script of final episode
> search for "geography"



 Link not working


----------

